# Free top down swing coat pattern



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

http://cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W427_CloudSwingCoat.pdf


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is really pretty. Thank you.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Cute


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely thanks


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you. It is very pretty and shown in my favorite color.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. It's a lovely jacket.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Pretty. I might try this one.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty and nice color too.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't made anything for myself in quite some time. I believe I will make this for me.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't made anything for myself in quite some time. I believe I will make this for me.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Got it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice... thank you


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you...Loverly!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

cute


----------

